# FR: j'ai voulu / j'aurais voulu



## Angel46

C'est la premiere fois que je participe à ce forum. Je souhaite poser une question. Quelle est la difference entre "J'ai +P.P" et "J'aurais +P.P"?
Par exemple: 
-J'ai voulu te dire
-J'aurais voulu te dire


----------



## FRENFR

I wanted to tell you

I would have wanted to tell you

Est-ce que vous comprenez l'anglais, ou doit-on repondre en francais?

...


----------



## Angel46

Je ne sais pas l'anglais. Je suis vietnamien. Alors, il vous faut m'expliquer en francais.


----------



## pointvirgule

C'est la différence entre l'indicatif et le conditionnel. 

_J'ai voulu_ [mode indicatif] _:_ c'est un fait, je l'ai bel et bien voulu.
_J'aurais voulu_ [mode conditionnel] _:_ exprime un regret ; j'en ai eu l'intention, mais je ne l'ai pas fait.


----------



## Angel46

*J'ai voulu : *Je l'ai bel et bien voulu. Donc, est-ce que je l'ai fait ou non ?


----------



## FRENFR

Non, tu ne l'as pas fait... mais tu voulais!

C'est un moment precis dont on parle avec le P.P.  Hier, j'ai voulu parler avec mon ami, mais il est parti trop tot, donc je ne pouvais pas le faire.

J'aurais voulu parler avec mon ami, mais il n'etait pas la, donc c'etait impossible.

Ok?


----------



## itka

> Non, tu ne l'as pas fait... mais tu voulais !


Pourquoi dire "tu ne l'as pas fait" ? Le passé composé ne dit rien sur la réalité de l'action.
_"Tu as voulu acheter cette voiture malgré mon avis défavorable, maintenant, débrouille-toi pour payer les traites !"
"Tu as voulu un chien, tu as eu un chien..."_


----------



## Angel46

Je suis un peu confus. Alors, je l'ai fait ou non ?


----------



## zaby

Comme Itka l'a dit, "J'ai voulu" ne précise pas si l'action a été faite ou pas

J'emprunte mon exemple à Jacques Brel (Vesoul)
_(1) "T'as voulu voir Hambourg et on a vu Hambourg"_ 
_(2) "J'ai voulu voir Anvers et on a revu Hambourg"_ 

(1) On a fait ce que tu voulais
(2) On n'a pas fait ce que je voulais


----------



## FRENFR

I am quite surprised with what I read.

itka and zaby - I think you have confused things by 'declining' my comment.

The moment I hear 'Tu as voulu' or 'You wanted', I immediately expect to hear, next, why it was NOT possible.  I would have, means the chance was not there to 'want' or not!  

I wanted see my friend at the party. (j'ai voulu voir mon ami, mais, quelque chose s'est passe, donc je ne pouvais pas le voir)

I would not have seen my friend at the party (meme s'il etait la!)

zaby: "T'as voulu voir Hambourg et on a vu Hambourg".  This is a specific use, I feel.  It sounds like the person who wanted to see Hambourg now says he did not, and he complains, perhaps.  So, his father, for example, says "You wanted to see Hambourg, so we did!!"

If the sentence were "J'ai voulu voir Hambourg / Tu as voulu voir Hambourg" simply, without 'donc, on l'a vu', the idea would certainly be 'negative', that the desire did not happen.

I think, for this learner, that to explain that 'J'ai voulu' means I wanted, but something stopped my desire from happening, and 'J'aurais voulu' ... but the chance did not exist, that's why there is the conditional (!), that this is enough, and at a later date, he can learn the ins and outs (les tenants et les aboutissants) later.

No?

I still stand by what I wrote, knowing that, perhaps in the eyes of an 'absolutely correct in all cases' response, it would be a little too much for now.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut et bienvenue sur ce forum Angel46 ! 



> Non, tu ne l'as pas fait... mais tu voulais !
> Hier, j'ai voulu parler avec mon ami, mais il est parti trop tôt, donc je ne pouvais pas le faire. [...]


Là, c'est de l'extrapolation pure et simple !  Je peux tout à fait décider de faire ce que j'ai voulu quand même ! Et mon libre arbitre alors ? 
Pour reprendre ton exemple, je peux tout à fait terminer de façon positive la première partie de ta phrase :
Hier, j'ai voulu parler avec mon ami, alors j'ai arrêté mon travail et j'ai pris le temps de lui passer un petit coup de fil !


----------



## Maître Capello

Le verbe _vouloir_ étant un verbe de *souhait*, il est facile de s'emmêler les pinceaux, alors, puisque la question d'Angel46 est générale, autant prendre un autre exemple plus évident :

_J'ai acheté une voiture_ [parce que je mettais trop de temps en bus]. → C'est un fait ; je l'ai achetée.
_J'aurais acheté une voiture_ [si j'avais eu assez d'argent pour le faire]. → C'est un souhait que j'avais ; je regrette de ne pas avoir pu le faire.


----------



## timpeac

J'ai voulu égale soudain j'ai eu envie - c'est le contexte seul qui nous fournit la conclusion. Mais ça me semble être le cas en anglais également qu'en français - "I wanted a cigarette so I opened the window". Le contexte manque pour être sûr de ce qu'Angel a en tête.


----------



## FRENFR

Whilst I do not disagree with what has been written, I know my language (!), and my first response internally when I hear "I wanted to...", I 'expect' to hear why it was *not* possible.

Second, the topic starter is a learner, so I wrote what I did to keep things simple with my example.

Perhaps we could conclude more concretely with:

I wanted to..... BUT = negative, did not happen.

I wanted to.... SO = positive, did happen.

What about the second tense?  I would have.  Do I have anybody disagreeing with me on that?


----------



## Angel46

J'ai bien compris. Merci tout le monde


----------

